
Text generation without GPT 3 - nick_heineman
https://blog.ml6.eu/neural-text-generation-from-1-million-belgian-real-estate-deeds-9230c940432c?source=friends_link&sk=62f009f9f9fad83edc75f9adb8b04069
======
nick_heineman
Neural text generation from 1 million Belgian real estate deeds - How ML6
trained a large-scale keyword-to-text model for composing real estate deeds in
Dutch.

